

“Please, as an advice to general HN posters…” - zdw
http://www.marco.org/2013/03/14/davidpayne

======
WiseWeasel
Breaking: jerk posts something stupid and mean on the Internet.

Maybe he's using a pseudonym, and it's actually this guy:
[http://www.theonion.com/articles/local-idiot-to-post-
comment...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/local-idiot-to-post-comment-on-
internet,2500/)

------
aaron695
Don't see any proof of a general HN issue here? One comment is bad?

And currently the comment you didn't like is pretty much down voted to hell.

And since you admit HN is not even a site for you, the issue is.......

~~~
yen223
I think the title is a reference to the comment he didn't like, not an
admonition to all HN posters.

------
NotUncivil
That [1] is a bad comment but I'm not sure you can generalize about all of HN
from it.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5377591>

